# nobody likes drag racing?



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

well this saturday is IMPORT VS DOMESTIC at e-town.. first race for the year , just in case anyone was curious..


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I will be there for some shake down runs.


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

i am an rx-7 lover as well as sentra, so we'll be there with a couple of rx-7's , maybe an eclispe and an altima testing... so you guys there...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

why cant there ever be anything like that around here? bt the fastest import locally runs a 7.80 in the 1/8...fastest domestic is a stang w/a fully built 351 that runs a 5.2 all motor. so is it stricktly street cars or all cars?


----------

